# Best Themes For Windows Xp?



## wizrulz (Sep 18, 2006)

BEST THEMES FOR WINDOWS XP..also post in if ur using it and link to d/l it


----------



## n2casey (Sep 18, 2006)

Which is the best theme?

It is all about choice of user, different users & different choices. U can find themes of ur choice on these links.

www.wincustomize.com/

www.themexp.org

www.windowblinds.net

www.stardock.com

You can also download softwares like Style XP or Window Blinds from above links.


----------



## GeeNeeYes (Sep 19, 2006)

i never seen any other themes for XP other than the default provided and 4 other themes available in Windows XP Plus! package

usually Visual styles *msstyles are available at many websites like the ones given above though i would NOT recommend stardock or windowblinds...

lemme know if you find any complete XP themes available for download


----------



## GeeNeeYes (Sep 19, 2006)

it looks really cool
but i still prefer visual styles coz they integrate into windowsxp 
and are usually light on resources and they dont require any external programs

the best msstyles i remember are :
> XP Black Final
> Ultra Blue
> Xtreme XP (fantastic XBox style)
> Crystal db2


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 19, 2006)

My favorite theme is *VistaCG*  

The best Vista look-a-like visual style!

U can d/l it from here.


----------



## GunshotSilence (Sep 19, 2006)

crystal luna


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 19, 2006)

Best theme for windows XP??

I like the Default theme all the way since it (WinXP) was launched... never installed any other theme on my desktop


----------



## sysfilez (Sep 19, 2006)

i m using the vista transformation pack 5.5, and it really cool.


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 19, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> My favorite theme is *VistaCG*
> 
> The best Vista look-a-like visual style!
> 
> U can d/l it from here.




How to apply that...means step by step procedure......i haev d/l it..used uxtheme then also having no effect..can u pots ur desktop theme.....


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 19, 2006)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> How to apply that...means step by step procedure......i haev d/l it..used uxtheme then also having no effect..can u pots ur desktop theme.....



see this link
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30751


----------



## blackpearl (Sep 19, 2006)

Best msstyles:

VistaCG
Vista Aero (Night)
Slate Refresh


----------



## thetopcyborg (Sep 19, 2006)

Me too using Vista Transformation Pack 5.5......real cool and not as resource-hungry as i expected


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 19, 2006)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> How to apply that...means step by step procedure......i haev d/l it..used uxtheme then also having no effect..can u pots ur desktop theme.....


Though rakeshishere has mentioned the thread, in which I posted a screenshot of the theme and also the download link as well as the method to use the theme.  

Just copy the d/l ed *VistaCG* folder to "*%systemroot%\Resources\Themes* folder, and now u'll get the theme in Desktop Properties


----------



## anandk (Sep 19, 2006)

i enjoy crystalxp.net themes


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Sep 19, 2006)

wincustomize is gud. i found a gud lotr theme for Windows Blinds and it was fantastic. themeXP is cool but it's collection is not as gud as wincustomize's is.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 19, 2006)

using a custom made Vista theme for Windowsblind, the fastest skin as i have optimized the code a lot. Object bar theme is ported from Vista CG

*img96.imageshack.us/img96/3336/deskca5.th.jpg


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 19, 2006)

Window Blinds man !


----------



## Garbage (Sep 19, 2006)

StyleXP men....


----------



## deathvirus_me (Sep 20, 2006)

patched uxtheme.dll .. for now ..


----------



## pra_2006 (Sep 20, 2006)

just download Vista Transformation Pack 5.5 its really awesome , i am using this one and Vista Inspirat 1.1


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 20, 2006)

pra_2006 said:
			
		

> just download Vista Transformation Pack 5.5 its really awesome , i am using this one and Vista Inspirat 1.1



USE one at a time coz it may create problems in ur comp and then the only last option would be to do a fresh install of ur OS


----------



## shaunak (Sep 20, 2006)

For me:
Patched uxtheme.dll + msstyles form skinbase or similar + wallpaper from similar sources+ sounds n icons + notepad file with extention .thm [with requisite lines of config of course] binding them all together. 
ps: currently using a msstyle called "xenes"


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 20, 2006)

The best theme probably has to be Tiger by ~Kol


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 20, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> The best theme probably has to be Tiger by ~Kol


More info on this plz..Dnt know much abt these coz me nvr inrtsd that much in using these stuff

Ok got it after a google search
*www.getskinned.org/modules.php?modname=subs&action=moreinfo&subid=3249&type=1

DOWNLOD IT FROM HERE:
*www.studiotwentyeight.com/index2.htm


----------



## alanpaladka (Sep 20, 2006)

My favourite theme is "Luna Element 4".


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 20, 2006)

just applied VISTA CG....getting greyish task bars and startup menu ..and not black as shown by VISHAL.... will post screen shot soon


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Sep 21, 2006)

My fav are : 
Foton
Area 04
Glitch
Collide (I love those wallpapers)
Panther
and ... Milk .. 

Phew...


----------



## altimate (Sep 21, 2006)

Try to avoid themes since these slow down ur PC....
In fact use the classic mode or the best performance setting from the system properties box in XP...


----------



## vinyas (Sep 21, 2006)

altimate said:
			
		

> Try to avoid themes since these slow down ur PC....
> In fact use the classic mode or the best performance setting from the system properties box in XP...




with a Good Ram & a powerful processor ... u have dont to worry


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 21, 2006)

altimate said:
			
		

> Try to avoid themes since these slow down ur PC....
> In fact use the classic mode or the best performance setting from the system properties box in XP...



Everyone says it slows down teh PC...but i haev found out that my pc is working faster..i am myself am surprised 8)


----------

